# My first post from Canada eh!



## pythagore (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello, I stumbled upon your forum and started looking at some posts, first thing i new i was salivating at some brisket pictures..Wife thought i was looking at other stuff you can apparently find on the internet.  I'm from Ottawa, Canada and have started smoking just about a year ago.  I constantly search for recipes to try.  I'm thinking of trying some beef jerky pretty soon.  I don't use a commercial smoker, I built one myself.  I got the idea from a website, and followed the plan that was posted with some modifications  (ps, I'm french so please forgive any spelling or vocabulary issues!)  I'll try and post pics, not sure how yet. Neighbours say i make some of the best smoked trout they've tasted, i'll post my recipe pretty soon (secret is the canadian maple syrup!)  Hey can't wait to chat and exchange ideas..ok here goes for the pictures!!
	

		
			
		

		
	








Inside is lined with 24'' porcelain tiles.  Walls have 1.5 inch insulation and outside is eastern white cedar. I have alluminum rods that i support my grills with and also will be useful when i want to hang sausage and the beef jerky I plan on trying soon.  The pan is my water pan.  You can't see in image, but i have to exshaust chimneys

I haven't had much success with dry rub ribs for some reason, however last week i did make very tender and juicy ribs with a mopped on sauce.. if anyone has a suggestion for the dry rub method, I would appreciate it!  I usually keep temperature with a digital thermometer at 225 C.

I'm a cabinet maker and I usually use oak scraps for smoking.  I plan to try maple soon.

Here are more pics:







I teach, math and woodworking and have access to a CNC, here is what I have in front:







Looking forward to adding a side table to smoker.

Thanks and I'm happy to have stumbled on this site!


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 28, 2012)

to SMF!!! We're happy you stumbled upon us! You've come to the right place, there's lot's of great people here who love to share and help each other out! Would you do us a favor and update your profile to include your location, Thanks!

That's a Great looking smoker!!! You're going to have some people salivating over that!

Here's a way to smoke ribs that is very popular around here: http://www.smoking-meat.com/august-25-2011-smoked-baby-back-ribs.html  You can adjust the times to get them just the way you like them. Jeff's rub is very popular here too and there are ton's of rub recipes here also.

You can use the search bar at the top to find almost anything you want to know.

Just so you know since you are new if you post any pics our software will probably hold the post until a moderator can approve it. Just be patient and don't double post it because you don't see it show up right away, someone will get to it! We do this to keep the spammers out and so no one posts anything inappropriate until we get to know them. This only lasts until you make about 20 posts

Thanks for sharing those pics! Happy Smoking!


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 28, 2012)

welcome to SMF


----------



## rocor98 (Jun 29, 2012)

Welcome to SMF .. Great info and posters here ..  We do not have access to many of the products posters use on a regular basis here in Canada .. But the search button on the form will be your friend, and so is eBay etc.

I have been here for awhile .. PM me if you want some specific leads on something not easily found .. I may be able to assist .. you of course have Ottawa your beck and call and I live on the west coast of Newfoundland.   I have to import a lot ... :-)

Have fun :sausage:

P.S.  Nice looking smoker .. Lot of care went into that unit ... 




Ross


----------



## pythagore (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the smoker compliment.  I built it with the help of my students in my woodworking class.  At first they thought i was building an outhouse!! I appreciate the warm welcome.  My wife and I are dying to visit Newfoundland, the only thing stopping us so far is the cost of the ferry to get there! 

You are correct with products, I even have trouble with the different cuts of meat found in the States.  First thing on my list is to find me a good butcher.  I'm about 30 minutes from Ottawa and the only local butcher that we had, shut down last year and it seems that in the city, good butchers that would be able to get me the cuts I want is a rarity.  Big city butchers seem to cater to the regular steak and porc chop crowd.  I would like to smoke my own ham and I wouldn't mind making my own bacon, so I will use the search button on this site to see what I can find.


----------



## jack07 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to SMF! Awesome looking smoker!


----------



## tigerregis (Jun 29, 2012)

Bienvenue. I use Malabar Spices in Burlington and I would google them for info on cures etc. Are you south of Ottawa?


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to SMF - glad to have you with us - what a great looking smoker


----------



## davidhef88 (Jun 29, 2012)

Welcome!  Your gonna fit right in here. Keep the pictures comming we love them. That is a great looking smoker you have there. Can you post a link to where you got the plans from. Or PM it to me?  That is exactly what I have been looking to build in the next year or so.


----------



## pythagore (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi, sorry for the long delay!!  Hope it's not too late.  I forgot to return your request:

http://www.ramanon.com/topic/48888-homemade-meat-smoker-build-along/?hl=smoker+build  is the link.  If it doesn't get you straight to it, use the search box on that website and type in ''smoker build''.


----------

